# samba server speed



## yhq_34 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi;
when I copy file, every time when pass half the status show speed was slowly down.
here was my conf file. I tested on Ubuntu the speed was always full. What's wrong?

```
[global]
workgroup = WORKGROUP
server string = Samba Server Version %v
wins support = Yes
security = user
passdb backend = tdbsam
[sharer]
path =/rootd/share
valid users = user
writable = yes
browsable = yes
create mask = 0777
directory mask = 0777
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2017)

What version of Samba on what version of FreeBSD?


----------



## yhq_34 (Dec 12, 2017)

samba46-4.6.8 and FreeBSD version was 11.1.


----------



## obsigna (Dec 12, 2017)

In file /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf add socket options = TCP_NODELAY to the [global] settings, and then try again.

This makes a difference depending on the client OS. What is the OS of the clients?


----------



## yhq_34 (Dec 12, 2017)

client was windows 10, I use this to test both Ubuntu and FreeBSD.
I tried your option still went down to about 60MB/s  after 50% copy progressing. In the beginning was about 100MB/s


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2017)

What kind of network do you have? Wireless or wired?


----------



## obsigna (Dec 12, 2017)

I am not sure why I am responding this. For sure you will either tell me that your system is equipped with ultrafast SSD's and/or with a 10 HD RAID0.

Anyway, 60 to 100 MByte/s is already a magnitude where read/write rates of the involved mass storage devices may be the bottleneck. For example in my experience only 7200 U/min 3.5'' platters may sustain read rates well above 100 MByte/s. So what you see, might be caused by caching. Half of the file(s) is served from the fast cache, while the other half needs to be actually read from the HD, which might be even busy otherwise.

I assume we are talking about the transfer rate of a single large file. If we are talking about the transfer of many small files, then I would say 60 MByte/s is a quite good transfer rate in a wired GBit LAN, and this won´t need to be discussed any further.


----------



## yhq_34 (Dec 13, 2017)

It's wired network, just test in mac via afp share speed was full (about 100MB/s) and cifs just half of this speed. this may not be a big problem, just curious why?


----------

